# 7 weeks and



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Soooooooooo naughty cheeky and lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are so beautiful


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG stunning - I really love the chocolate one......just adorable


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like butter wouldnt melt in their little mouths


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures gorgeous kittens,


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

May, what is the theme for these beauties? Mel xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

The chocolate one Mmmmmmmmm 
I saw one of those at a show on exhibition not long ago and I kept hovering near that pen for ages admiring it. The poor owner must have thought that it was in danger of being catnapped. Well........given half a chance.


----------



## natb (Aug 26, 2008)

you lot are crazy. they are scary looking


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

May, they are sooooo cute - They look really big for only 7 weeks!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

oh may im loving the chocolate and the black - stunning!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

they are not scary... they are soooooo cute... and all those different flavours too...


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a siamese and they are lovely - no where near scary!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could eat the chocolate one


----------

